# bunny tail



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Zoe has the shortest tail I have ever seen, looks like a little bunny.Guess it was docked too short.
I have not touched it in the hope of having the fur grow longer and longer. it is starting to look better. When it is up it actually looks nice, down it hardly looks like she has a tail.
Any advice to tell the groomer ? Anything I could do?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am interested in what the others will say since I groom my own poodles, but I did see a video on You Tube where a groomer was doing a groom on a shorter tail and left the hair longer to create the illusion of a longer tail. Cappi and Flower have Bunny tails so short you can't even put a pom pom on the tail. Beatrice's is longer but as long as I would like currently working on shaping out her pom


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Have the groomer shave a very short band, v it, and let the rest grow. I have so many I groom with bunny tails.


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

when I groom poodles that have short bunny tails, I usually try to leave the hair longer. unfortunately, I cant always make a pom because hair type. if the tail is long enough, I do sometime shave a band around the base of the tail to give a little separation then I shape the hair. most of my customers like the end to be a fairly straight cut so it ends up looking like a cone... ive tried to find a picture but I usually take pictures of faces, not tails!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Poodles - Dog Grooming

this link has a picture


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly's bunny tail is barely 2 inches long and her groomer has been just shaving it like a schnauzer's...........until this month when I decided to shave her bum myself because she really needed a groom.........I shaved her down and didn't touch her curls on her tail and I think it's cute and because her tail is so very short it truly is a 'bunny tail' !!! I kinda just 'stopped' when I got to the base of her tail in the same way you 'stop' when you are doing bracelets! I'd just leave as much as you could if her tail is really really short!:marchmellow:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I really like Molly's tail in that photo. Too cute.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

My Abbey has a "bunny tail" too. I can't imagine why it was docked so short. And to make matters worse, she holds it down most of the time. I shave a tiny area at the base and a tiny inverted V above it to make it appear a bit longer. Fortunate Maggie's tail is a good length so she get a pompom that balances her topknot.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

My groomer is very good at shaping my Ruby's bunny tail to make it look pretty full. She keeps the hair longer so that it looks larger than it really is, and shorter around the sides to give it that circular, puff ball shape. We don't have her shave the base because then the puff would be way too small. Hope this helps


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

kayfabulous6 said:


> My groomer is very good at shaping my Ruby's bunny tail to make it look pretty full. She keeps the hair longer so that it looks larger than it really is, and shorter around the sides to give it that circular, puff ball shape. We don't have her shave the base because then the puff would be way too small. Hope this helps
> 
> View attachment 205001


Love her tail! I'm going to show picture to my groomer.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

All you can really do is doctor it to try to fool the eye and balance the dog. We call short tails chicken nuggets. I agree...tiny clipped band and grow out more at the end, where it can be scissored to give the illusion of length. We dock our own because we have seen far too many ridiculously short tails and most of the time it is the vets who do them so short.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Is it really short or not too bad?


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Her tail looks about the length that Ruby's is if I fold the hair around the actual "tail bone" not sure what the actual terminology is haha. Just by letting it grow and keeping it fluffed up with a brush, it will look longer indeed.








That's fuzzy baby Ruby after the first time we took her to a groomer. You can see close to the true size of her tail because it was cut pretty slim around it. I know there's not anything we can do but puff it out- I personally love her nugget tail and am glad she isn't any larger than she is because then it would just look freaky!!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

kayfabulous6 said:


> Her tail looks about the length that Ruby's is if I fold the hair around the actual "tail bone" not sure what the actual terminology is haha. Just by letting it grow and keeping it fluffed up with a brush, it will look longer indeed.
> View attachment 205313
> 
> 
> That's fuzzy baby Ruby after the first time we took her to a groomer. You can see close to the true size of her tail because it was cut pretty slim around it. I know there's not anything we can do but puff it out- I personally love her nugget tail and am glad she isn't any larger than she is because then it would just look freaky!!


That looks amazing to me. Zoe's doesn't look half as good now. That is all I am going for.


----------

